# backround



## Sez (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright, sorta a quick introduction before i start. im in high school, 16 to be specific. grew up in the suburbs of long island until june, now i live in ann arbor. now ive always kinda wanted to do what you do on here. i guess my question is how is a middle class kid from the burbs treated out there?


----------



## EastCoast315 (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome! Don't worry about where your from, or what your family does. If you're willing to sit back, learn, and take in the wisdom from some of the more seasoned travelers here, this is going to be a great board for you. I'm 17 myself, and I've gotten so much great information from everyone on StP.


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 8, 2011)

I like to think that the class system is null and void out there. Everyone is a FNG at first, but with experience and equal give and take you should do fine.


----------

